# Negazione pleonastica



## PugliaCats

Buongiorno tutti, per favore mi spieghi perché c'è un "non" in questa phrase. 

Te lo spiegherò finché non lo capirai!

Grazie


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
se ne è parlato qui.


----------



## PugliaCats

Grazie


----------



## bearded

La congiunzione italiana 'finché' è ambigua, perché può voler dire sia ''fino a che/fino al momento in cui'', sia ''per tutto il tempo in cui''.
Quest'ultimo è il significato prevalente, e dunque la presenza del 'non' si spiega così: 'finché non lo capirai' = per tutto il tempo in cui non lo capirai.
Altre lingue possiedono congiunzioni diverse per i due significati.
Il 'non' nella frase in questione si definisce come pleonastico in quanto la frase funzionerebbe anche senza 'non': però sarebbe meno idiomatica.


----------



## A User

*Non* ho capito niente. È un esempio. Cosa avevate capito?


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> Non ho capito niente.


Mi dispiace. Cercherò di essere più chiaro con un altro esempio.
Se dico ''ti accompagnerò a scuola finché compirai 10 anni'' la congiunzione 'finché' significa ''fino al momento in cui'' (= fino a che);
Se dico ''ti accompagnerò a scuola finché *non* compirai 10 anni'' la cong. 'finché' significa ''per tutto il tempo in cui'' non li compirai.
La seconda frase è quella più comune, ma dato che anche la prima frase funziona, il 'non' viene detto pleonastico perché non è indispensabile.
Spero che adesso tu abbia capito (non mi sembra poi così difficile).



A User said:


> *Non* ho capito niente. È un esempio. Cosa avevate capito?


Il tuo esempio secondo me non c'entra con la domanda OP perché il tuo 'non' nella frase ''non ho capito niente'' non è pleonastico (si tratta della ben nota ''doppia negazione'').


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Se dico ''ti accompagnerò a scuola finché compirai 10 anni'' la congiunzione 'finché' significa ''fino al momento in cui'' (= fino a che);
> Se dico ''ti accompagnerò a scuola finché *non* compirai 10 anni'' la cong. 'finché' significa ''per tutto il tempo in cui'' non li compirai.


Caro @bearded sei proprio sicuro?
1. _Mangiane quante ne vuoi finché avrai fame.
2. Non uscirai a giocare finché non avrai fatto i compiti._


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Caro @bearded sei proprio sicuro?
> 1. _Mangiane quante ne vuoi finché avrai fame.
> 2. Non uscirai a giocare finché non avrai fatto i compiti._


Quella che avevo citata come 'regoletta' generale suonava così:


bearded said:


> La congiunzione italiana 'finché' è ambigua, perché può voler dire sia ''fino a che/fino al momento in cui'', sia ''per tutto il tempo in cui''.


 Dunque coi due significati di questa congiunzione si può 'giocare' a piacere in diversi contesti e frasi idiomatiche. I tuoi esempi in fondo confermano la regola. In particolare il secondo significa ''per tutto il tempo in cui non avrai fatto i compiti''. Il primo si potrebbe anche modificare in ''mangiane quante ne vuoi finché ti scoppierà la pancia''.


----------



## lorenzos

Va bene @bearded fermiamoci qua, per non continuare *finché *il moderatore *non *ci bloccherà.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao  a tutti. Mi permetto di segnalare questa vecchia discussione: '*fino a quando non*'.


----------



## Francesco94

Salve a tutti,

Mi permetto di rispondere sperando di non scrivere ciò che è stato già pubblicato nella discussione.

Traendo spunto dal Sabatini Coletti, possiamo riassumere che la congiunzione temporale _finché_ ha due valori:

Valore temporale terminativo = «fino al momento in cui» o «fino a quando (non)». La negazione è pleonastica in questo caso: la frase non assume valore negativo.
Valore temporale durativo: «per tutto il tempo che».
Mi azzardo a dire che sia il vocabolario Treccani sia il dizionario Hoepli non fanno alcuna distinzione fra questi due valori eccetto quando la principale è costituita da una negazione in cui allo stesso modo la congiunzione temporale non assume valore negativo: «Non si mosse finché non mi vide partire» (doppia negazione = frase affermativa).

Orbene - secondo la mia opinione - concludo con il dire che la frase in questione può avere sia valore temporale terminativo sia valore temporale durativo e che il "non" è semplicemente pleonastico nel suo significato ma richiesto a mio avviso secondo il tipo di costruzione che si vuol usare.
Con valore terminativo: «Te lo spiegherò fino a quando (non) lo capirai».
Con valore durativo: «Te lo spiegherò per tutto il tempo in cui non lo capirai».
Facendo un esempio inserendo la doppia negazione la frase potrebbe risultare come segue: «Non smetterò di spiegartelo finché non lo avrai capìto» (si noti il verbo fraseologico).

Cordialmente.


----------



## A User

Non si capisce, per un periodo di tempo, poi si capisce a partire da un determinato momento (soluzione di continuità).
Finchè non si capisce (con valore durativo), (fino a che dura il "non capire")"*non*" non è pleonastico; omettendolo il senso si ribalta.
Finchè non si capisce (con valore terminativo), (fino all' inizio del "capire") "*non*" è pleonastico.


----------



## Einstein

Necsus said:


> Ciao  a tutti. Mi permetto di segnalare questa vecchia discussione: '*fino a quando non*'.


Come iniziatore di quella discussione, devo dire che la spiegazione in questo nuovo thread è molto più chiara. Il nocciolo è il fatto che la congiunzione"finché" è ambigua, ha due significati.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> e dunque la presenza del 'non' si spiega così: 'finché non lo capirai' = per tutto il tempo in cui non lo capirai.


Questa è forse l'origine dell'uso ma è veramente quello che pensiamo quando usiamo questa struttura? Io penso "fino al momento in cui capirai" e il "non" lo sento come idiomatico e non logico.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Questa è forse l'origine dell'uso ma è veramente quello che pensiamo quando usiamo questa struttura? Io penso "fino al momento in cui capirai" e il "non" lo sento come idiomatico e non logico.


La tua considerazione è giustissima, Pietruzzo. Si tratta dell'origine (e spiegazione) dell'uso del 'non' - un uso che per noi italiani è del tutto spontaneo e idiomatico, e non ''consapevole''. Ma la spiegazione secondo me era necessaria per (far) capire perché questo non - quando c'è - è detto pleonastico (o, credo, completivo) e perché può esserci o non esserci.  Vedo con piacere che ad es. Einstein trova logica e soddisfacente questa spiegazione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Einstein trova logica e soddisfacente questa spiegazione.


Niente meno!


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Niente meno!


Beh, se uno riesce a convincere Einstein..


----------



## Einstein

bearded said:


> Beh, se uno riesce a convincere Einstein..


Ma perché mai ho scelto quello pseudonimo!?!


----------



## bearded

...e quella foto


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Einstein trova logica e soddisfacente questa spiegazione.


Perché tutto è relativo
- _Continueremo a discuterne finché non avremo altro da fare.
- Continueremo a discuterne finché (non) ci stanchiamo._
Entrambi i _finché _possono essere sostituiti con "_fino a che/fino al momento in cui'_', sia con ''_per tutto il tempo in cui non_''.


----------



## Francesco94

lorenzos said:


> Entrambi i _finché _possono essere sostituiti con "_fino a che/fino al momento in cui'_', sia con ''_per tutto il tempo in cui non_''.


Questo conferma ulteriormente la tesi nel mio intervento #11.


----------



## ciparliamo

Che significa “ Udendo queste parole, per poco Chencha “non rovescio addosso a Mamma il vassoio con il caffe e i biscotti che aveva portato in sala…” Perche usa “non”? Penso che ci sia uno sbaglio? La traduzione per inglese non ha senso…


----------



## Fulvia.ser

ciparliamo said:


> ...non rovesci*ò* addosso...


c'è un errore, manca l'accento.


----------



## Pietruzzo

L'italiano usa spesso negazioni pleonastiche, ovvero non necessarie, che vanno ignorate nella traduzione. Tuttavia in questo caso mi sembra che il "non" abbia senso: non rovesciò il vassoio, ma per poco; andò molto vicino a rovesciarlo.


----------



## ciparliamo

Fulvia.ser said:


> c'è un errore, manca l'accento.


Hai ragione…l’ho dimenticato…🙄



Pietruzzo said:


> L'italiano usa spesso negazioni pleonastiche, ovvero non necessarie, che vanno ignorate nella traduzione. Tuttavia in questo caso mi sembra che il "non" abbia senso: non rovesciò il vassoio, ma per poco; andò molto vicino a rovesciarlo.


Grazie mille…


----------

